# Jigging - solid / hollow core



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

I have had a blast jigging this summer and have caught a variety of fish on the vertical speed jigs (butterfly jigs). I am looking at the loop to loop leaders and like the idea of getting closer to full strength on the connections as I think the knots are my weak link. My reel is spooled with 80 lb solid core braid. The loop to loop looks like it needs the hollow core to connect to the pre-made leaders. Anyone connect the hollow core directly to solid core braid? Anyone have expierence with the loop to loop connections?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Island24 said:


> I have had a blast jigging this summer and have caught a variety of fish on the vertical speed jigs (butterfly jigs). I am looking at the loop to loop leaders and like the idea of getting closer to full strength on the connections as I think the knots are my weak link. My reel is spooled with 80 lb solid core braid. The loop to loop looks like it needs the hollow core to connect to the pre-made leaders. Anyone connect the hollow core directly to solid core braid? Anyone have expierence with the loop to loop connections?


It can be done with solid braid as well, by using a hollow piece to splice together. I do believe you can find that info on either Jerry Browns website or maybe even youtube.


----------



## handfull (May 8, 2009)

use the bobbin-knot - low profile, easy to tie after a little practice, good knot strength - love it -


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

Do you guys like the loop to loop system or do you prefer to just tie the braid directly to the leader? It looks like it would be good to be able to quickly change a damaged leader or to a different size leader with the loop to loop system


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Loop to loop done properly is also the strongest connection on braid. All knots except the PR and one just like it are about 65% strength knots in braid.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Bobbin knot I think I'll stay wit the Sebile knot myself , I don't have 5 mins of time to re tie


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I use a bimini in the braid to connect my fluoro or mono via no-name knot (bristol, worm, whichever you call it). I've tested this knot many times on a scale and find it to hold at least as high as the breaking strength of the topshot being used. You also don't need bobbins or anything like that which are extremely impractical to use offshore.

If it can't be done in a practical amount of time offshore where you need it, it doesn't make sense to me to practice it. It takes me no more than 2 minutes tops to tie a bimini and re-attach a topshot and have never had it fail on me especially with some very big fish.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Chris V said:


> I use a bimini in the braid to connect my fluoro or mono via no-name knot (bristol, worm, whichever you call it). I've tested this knot many times on a scale and find it to hold at least as high as the breaking strength of the topshot being used. You also don't need bobbins or anything like that which are extremely impractical to use offshore.
> 
> If it can't be done in a practical amount of time offshore where you need it, it doesn't make sense to me to practice it. It takes me no more than 2 minutes tops to tie a bimini and re-attach a topshot and have never had it fail on me especially with some very big fish.


Great advice re: knots. If you can't tie it fast, there's no point in using a knot. Especially if, like me, you are the only person on the boat who knows how to rig things up.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Chris V said:


> I use a bimini in the braid to connect my fluoro or mono via no-name knot (bristol, worm, whichever you call it). I've tested this knot many times on a scale and find it to hold at least as high as the breaking strength of the topshot being used. You also don't need bobbins or anything like that which are extremely impractical to use offshore.
> 
> If it can't be done in a practical amount of time offshore where you need it, it doesn't make sense to me to practice it. It takes me no more than 2 minutes tops to tie a bimini and re-attach a topshot and have never had it fail on me especially with some very big fish.





aroundthehorn said:


> Great advice re: knots. If you can't tie it fast, there's no point in using a knot. Especially if, like me, you are the only person on the boat who knows how to rig things up.


And that is precisely why you make up as many wind on leaders as you can ahead of time and it is stronger than any knot and faster to replace also.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I usually carry quite a few wind-ons in 100lb and up with me offshore along with some shorter "popping" versions for tuna fishing. If its under 100lb I just use the connection I stated above and do just fine.


----------



## bill1000 (Feb 5, 2008)

All of the replys above are good advise. I have used both solid and hollow braid and have finally settled on JB hollowbraid with a loop to loop connection. I make my own loops but if you don't want to do that Basil Pappas @ BHP tackle will sell you the JB hollowbraid with a loop built in. He also sells leaders ready to go and his prices are very reasonable.


----------

